# mentalization



## Palavra (Aug 27, 2008)

Για προσέλθετε οι ειδικοί στην ψυχολογία!
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mentalization


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 27, 2008)

Νοητικοποίηση; Just a guess... Αμφιβάλλω αν θα έχει μεταφραστεί και συνήθως τα μεταφράζουνε καταλέξη.


----------



## nickel (Aug 27, 2008)

Ιδιαίτερα μάλιστα αν λάβουμε υπόψη μας ότι τη διανοητικοποίηση φαίνεται να την έχει καπαρώσει το intellectualization.


----------



## jmanveda (Aug 28, 2008)

Ιδού τι σημαίνει

http://www.organiclemon.org/id7.html

Το "νοητικοποίηση" κάπως ταιριάζει, αλλά ίσως ένας άγγλος "νιώθει" το mentalisation διαφορετικά.

Ουσιαστικά, από την περιγραφή, μοιάζει να σημαίναι καλλιέργεια κάποιας νοητικής εγρήγορσης απέναντι σε ορισμένα νοητικά περιεχόμενα.


----------



## Lexoplast (Aug 28, 2008)

Αφού λοιπόν mentalisation (ή έστω mentalization) είναι "[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]recognising what’s going on in our own heads and what might be going on in other people’s heads", θα μπορούσαμε να το πούμε συνειδητοποίηση; Ότι δηλαδή οι υποσυνείδητες λειτουργίες γίνονται συνειδητές;
[/FONT]


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 28, 2008)

Με βάση αυτό: Thinking is thinking. Mentalising is thinking about thinking and feeling, our own and other people’s (από τον σύνδεσμο του jmanveda) σκέφτηκα το "*μετα-νόηση*." 

Το ψάχνω όλος χαρά κι ανακαλύπτω ότι πάνε να μου το καπαρώσουν: 

"H μέθοδος έχει σα σκοπό να διδάξει στα παιδιά να διαβάζουν τη μετα-νόηση. Με τον όρο Μετα-νόηση εννοούμε απλά την ικανότητα ενός ατόμου να χρησιμοποιεί νοητικές αναπαραστάσεις για την κατανόηση του τρόπου σκέψης του αλλά και των άλλων."
http://mis.uoa.gr/vautism/project_3_27.html

Προφανώς, στην Αμερική πολύς κόσμος είχε την ίδια ιδέα ταυτόχρονα. 
http://www.iidc.indiana.edu/irca/education/TheoryofMind.html


----------



## nickel (Aug 28, 2008)

Έχω ανεβάσει εδώ μέρος του προτύπου για τις αρχές σχηματισμού των όρων. Υπάρχουν κάποιοι κανόνες, που δεν είναι δυνατό να επαναλαμβάνω κάθε φορά, για τον τρόπο με τον οποίο επιβάλλεται να αποδώσουμε κάποιους όρους, ιδιαίτερα όταν πρόκειται για εντελώς αδιαφανείς όρους. Λες, ας πούμε, Τζον, ότι «ίσως ένας άγγλος "νιώθει" το mentalisation διαφορετικά». Τίποτα απολύτως δεν νιώθει ο Άγγλος σε σχέση με αυτά που έχει στο νου του ο δημιουργός του όρου. Εμείς οφείλουμε να ακολουθήσουμε τους κανόνες που όρισαν οι σοφοί ορολόγοι και δεν μας επιτρέπεται να απομακρυνόμαστε παρασυρόμενοι από την ερμηνεία. Δεν μπορούμε να φτιάξουμε αναντίστοιχους όρους, π.χ. με «μετα-» μέσα. Άλλο να εξηγήσουμε τον όρο ή να μη δώσουμε καθόλου όρο αλλά το «νόημά» του, και άλλο να φτιάξουμε αντίστοιχο όρο.


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 28, 2008)

Το Διεθνές Πρότυπο για την Ορολογία αναφέρεται όμως και στην αρχή της διαφάνειας. A term is considered transparent when the concept it designates can be inferred, at least partially, without a definition. Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, δεν ξέρω καθόλου αν το "νοητικοποίηση" που ήταν μια πρώτη σκέψη τηρεί τη συγκεκριμένη αρχή. Με βάση αυτά που έχουμε δει στο διαδίκτυο, mentalization είναι διαδικασία παρατήρησης και επίγνωσης των νοητικών σχημάτων και λειτουργιών του εαυτού μας και των άλλων. 

Βέβαια, θα μου πεις, το Αγγλικό την τηρεί;


----------



## nickel (Aug 28, 2008)

Οι αρχές της ορολογίας που περιέχει το πρότυπο αφορούν τον πρωτογενή σχηματισμό όρων. Δηλαδή, κατά πόσο υπάρχει διαφάνεια κατά τη δημιουργία του όρου mentalization. Εμείς στη μετάφραση δεν υποχρεωνόμαστε να του δώσουμε περισσότερη απ' όση έχει. Και πολλοί όροι, μόνο διαφανείς δεν είναι — και ούτε μπορούν όλοι να είναι.


----------



## jmanveda (Aug 28, 2008)

Nickel -- είναι σίγουρο ότι οφείλουν να εφαρμόζονται οι όποιοι κανόνες.

Η φράση μου σχετικα΄με το "πως το νιώθει ένας Άγγλος" ήταν απλώς ένα "aside" που έχει σχέση με το γνωστό πρόβλημα περί πρώτης αναγνώρισης ενός νοήματος που εξάγει (infers) ο κάθε κάποιος λόγω της κουλτούρας του.

Π.χ. Mental, mental hospital mental disease, mental arithmetic...etc


----------



## nickel (Aug 28, 2008)

Σωστά λες ότι, επειδή το mental μπορεί να έχει πολλές αποδόσεις, είναι απαραίτητο να ξέρουμε ποια σημασία χρησιμοποιείται στον ξένο νεολογισμό για να νεολογίσουμε ανάλογα.


----------



## anef (Aug 28, 2008)

To βρίσκω με μια πρόχειρη αναζήτηση συνώνυμο της 'θεωρίας του νου' (theory of mind), αλλά δεν έχω χρόνο να το ψάξω περισσότερο. Ο ορισμός πάντως της θεωρίας του νου φαίνεται να είναι ίδιος με του mentalisation. Δείτε το όσοι μπορείτε:)


----------



## Palavra (Apr 27, 2009)

Το είχα ξεχάσει αλλά το ξαναχρειάστηκα. Δεν έχουμε κανένα νέο λοιπόν;


----------



## nickel (Apr 27, 2009)

Εξαρτάται από τον τρόπο με τον οποίο μεταφράζονται τα _mental state_ και _mental activity_. Αν _νοητική κατάσταση_ και _νοητική δραστηριότητα_, τότε _νοητικοποίηση_. Αν _πνευματική κατάσταση_ και _πνευματική δραστηριότητα_, τότε _πνευματικοποίηση_.

Και να κάποιος που έχει δίπλα δίπλα την _πνευματικοποίηση_ με το _mentalization_:
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...aho8xA&usg=AFQjCNFuDLoYtZMc9L6nm-5kec_G0CVMow


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 27, 2009)

Ιδέαση, επίσης.


----------

